# Medical Billing Companies



## debclements (Dec 13, 2008)

I start my first abstract coding job on Monday for a billing company.  I hope to gain valuable experience. I know it will be a challenge. For those of you who started out in a billing company - can you offer any helpful hints or just general comments?  This company bills for hospital Emergency Rooms.

Thanks!


----------

